# Favorite Breed & Why



## Harry Keely

Whats folks preference of breed and why? Mine of course is a mali - one currently ( and or ) dutchie, for obvious reasons, such as speed, stamina, drive, faster maturing, build, coat ( shedding, length, dander ), I also honestly find them easier to train but sometimes stubborn if that makes sense, really dont know how to put it any other way. I also prefer this in pups as well for some of the very same reasons. I have owned GSD and I wouldnt mind having one, but more so as a dust collector or if I was going to do Schutzhund - thats about it, well maybe single purpose as far as bomb gos too, defently mal for sure with narc. I also would prefer a gsd x mal before owning a GSD, have owned three - one currently now and all are more mal than gsd as far as behaviors go, at least the ones I have owned. Whoever says mals and dutchies cant make family dogs as well which I know some GSD will try to argue cant have the best of both worlds hasnt owned enough or any for that comment meaning mali.

Whos up to bat next huh, come on folks your all entitled to your breed of choice, dont sit back and wait for others to comment, just jump right in the water is warm and the sharks are out to lunch, well maybe they are LOL ? :smile:


----------



## Bob Scott

I've had a couple of wonderful GSD x over the years and those were the dogs that led me to my two present and first purebred working line GSDs. 
I've had two Mals in the past. Both for less then 6-7 month. I realize there are some great mals out there but the two I had were useless unless in drive. Call it a character flaw as a trainer but I won't put up with that.
I still have a huge spot in my heart for a good terrier. I've had Kerrys, Borders, Bull, Norwich, JRTs and a couple of terrier x. 
Easiest to train? I'd have to say the GSDs but any of them were easy once I found the key to the individual dog. The GSD will go over the lesson with you, tell you the best path to follow and then just do it! Terriers HAVE TO HAVE good motivation for competition obedience. Get heavy handed and they will either shut down or become "handler aggresssive" ](*,) Another term I hate. Of course you can train them to do anything but convince them it's fun and it's sooooo much easier. They taught me patience......not that more couldn't help. :grin:
With any breed, I'd rather see the lights go on in a new pup then compete. Same thing with a good old truck dog. They make more sense to me then any competition dog. I've put competition titles on a number of dogs. A great truck dog that can compete is hard to beat!


----------



## Chris Keister

If I am going to compete or PSD Malinios hands down. I've never owned a DS but they would be a close second or mix of the two. 

For pets or dogs I just want to enjoy Boxer first Pit Bull second.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Malinois for me, hands down. To work with, or just hang around with. I had many different breeds before I got my first Malinois, swore I'd never get a "hairy dog" but once I got my first one I was hooked and I can't see ever not having one. I'm sure I'll have a few more breeds in my lifetime, I'd like to get another Doberman, there are some small terriers I'd like to play with, loved my little JRT, I'd like another bulldog of some sort, but I'll always have a Malinois, even when I'm not longer actively working dogs. I like everything about them, their intelligence, energy, drives, athletic ability, health, longevity, size, look, etc. Sure there are some Malinois I wouldn't own, but overall I can easily find the dog that suits my purposes and personality within the breed.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

GSD for me , they are just smarter


----------



## David Frost

Jerry Lyda said:


> GSD for me , they are just smarter


I'm with Jerry. Just something about a good GSD. 

DFrost


----------



## Brian McQuain

Jerry Lyda said:


> GSD for me , they are just smarter


 
Sometimes, too smart


----------



## james mackey

...and I just knew Jerry was going to say dutchie\\/\\/


----------



## Kelly Godwin

My favorite breed has always been the JRT. Ever since I was a kid, I've always enjoyed them and loved their attitude and courage. The Mal, Dobie, and GSD would follow the JRT on my list of favorite breeds.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall

My breed of choice is the American Bulldog, I like the athleticism, intelligence, willingness, energy, and goofiness. I just like the way ABs work, have never had a problem with slow maturity, and the retention of these dogs is amazing, the ones I have had catch on to new things very quickly, are clear in the head in and out of drive. I prefer them to most mals I have met though yes there are mals I do like and would love to have. Same for DS, some fit my personality and lifestyle though most don't.

I also love Rotties, GSDs, and APBTs, had several Rotts and GSDs growing up, rescued and trained quite a few APBTs/amstaffs. Would love to have a good GSD or Rott that was on the smaller side, for mondio, or an APBT.


----------



## Harry Keely

Bob Scott said:


> I've had a couple of wonderful GSD x over the years and those were the dogs that led me to my two present and first purebred working line GSDs.
> I've had two Mals in the past. Both for less then 6-7 month. I realize there are some great mals out there but the two I had were useless unless in drive. Call it a character flaw as a trainer but I won't put up with that.
> I still have a huge spot in my heart for a good terrier. I've had Kerrys, Borders, Bull, Norwich, JRTs and a couple of terrier x.
> Easiest to train? I'd have to say the GSDs but any of them were easy once I found the key to the individual dog. The GSD will go over the lesson with you, tell you the best path to follow and then just do it! Terriers HAVE TO HAVE good motivation for competition obedience. Get heavy handed and they will either shut down or become "handler aggresssive" ](*,) Another term I hate. Of course you can train them to do anything but convince them it's fun and it's sooooo much easier. They taught me patience......not that more couldn't help. :grin:
> With any breed, I'd rather see the lights go on in a new pup then compete. Same thing with a good old truck dog. They make more sense to me then any competition dog. I've put competition titles on a number of dogs. A great truck dog that can compete is hard to beat!


I like patterdale and Irish terriers myself, just tenacious little bastards. Although the Irish terrier has become like the GSD and extremely hard to find that right one.


----------



## Harry Keely

David Frost said:


> I'm with Jerry. Just something about a good GSD.
> 
> DFrost


Thats the problem, a good GSD to meet standards of mine I have only seen two this year, actually both females too, the rest could of been removed from the earth and I wouldnt of cared.


----------



## vicki dickey

Is there any other breed other than the Australian Shepherd? Just kidding. I have owned many breeds or fostered them but I have always had an aussie. They are smart, easy to train, fun to be around and a pleasure to share your life with. They are super cute as a puppy and are easy on the eyes as adults. I dont care what you have in mind to do the aussie will jump right in to help you. They are active dogs but can just as easy veg out next to your chair. I have shown them in obedience, agility, conformation, made a TV commercial with one, raised my daughter with them and take them to work with me. I have had one of them scare off an intruder in the middle of the night breaking into our sliding glass door. The guy just made it over the chainlink fence in time. So they will protect the people they love. Their loyalty is top of the line. 
Its the aussie for me.


----------



## Harry Keely

james mackey said:


> ...and I just knew Jerry was going to say dutchie\\/\\/


Thats what I was thinking and waiting on too James ;-):lol::lol::lol::wink:


----------



## Harry Keely

vicki dickey said:


> Is there any other breed other than the Australian Shepherd? Just kidding. I have owned many breeds or fostered them but I have always had an aussie. They are smart, easy to train, fun to be around and a pleasure to share your life with. They are super cute as a puppy and are easy on the eyes as adults. I dont care what you have in mind to do the aussie will jump right in to help you. They are active dogs but can just as easy veg out next to your chair. I have shown them in obedience, agility, conformation, made a TV commercial with one, raised my daughter with them and take them to work with me. I have had one of them scare off an intruder in the middle of the night breaking into our sliding glass door. The guy just made it over the chainlink fence in time. So they will protect the people they love. Their loyalty is top of the line.
> Its the aussie for me.


Actually there was a narc trained one here for shits and giggles by a county guy, but now resides back in NJ with his brother. And a fringing ball nutt too.


----------



## Brian Anderson

This mutt I have from Suttle is a really nice blend of GSD, DS, MAL. I wish I had more like him. High drive for sure but can chill like a good solid GSD. Would make a great cop dog. I like lots of breeds for different things and have worked with a lot of them. I just like a solid dog regardless of breed.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

I do like the dutchies but I can't say that in my loud voice.

Go to my web site and on the home page there's a video. It starts off with OB but the last dog is my female GSD Reba.


----------



## Sara Waters

Australian cattle dog - totally owner focussed, tough, humerous, lateral thinking, determined, plenty of attitude, smart, energetic, what to be involved in everything you do. 

I like my Border collies, kelpies etc too and I need them for my sheep, but I will always have a cattle dog.


----------



## Guest

toy poodles, I just dig the curly hair


----------



## Tammy St. Louis

If you asked right now i would say malinois , they are pretty fun dogs for sure and suit my lifestyle to a T , pit bull s are right behind or equal in my books , we have BSL here and are not allowed to own new dogs, so after mine are dead i will not be able to get another, but if its ever overturned i will be getting another ! Schipperkes are right up there also and i would always love to have one, right now my old 15 yr old just died, it will be a bit before i have another one, but , i see another in my future some time,,


----------



## Bob Scott

Harry Keely said:


> I like patterdale and Irish terriers myself, just tenacious little bastards. Although the Irish terrier has become like the GSD and extremely hard to find that right one.



Patterdales for sure1 Lots og good ones out there if you know where to look but a good Irish would be much harder to find then a good GSD. Trust me, I've looked because the Irish was one I always admired. The lack of finding a good one was how I got my first Kerry Blue. Another fine Irish breed. I took a KBT to a national ranking in AKC OB 30 or so yrs ago.......but the grooming sucks! :lol:


----------



## Ashley Scott

It depends on what I'm doing.
For SAR work, I doubt that I'll ever run anything other than a Border Collie ever again. Intelligent, biddable, athletic, sturdy, and all with an amazing work ethic. But the biggest reason is their working life. Most of the GSDs are retiring around 8. I expect my BC to work into his teens. I want my dog to be in the operational phase of their SAR career for as long as possible, and have to train up a new dog as infrequently as possible, so the extended working life was a must for me. Also, I wanted a smaller dog. I can't imagine trying to carry a 90lb GSD out of the woods. My 42lb Border Collie, however, can be carried out, no problem.

Now, if we're not talking SAR work, it's an AmStaff all the way for me. I'd love to take a staff into schutzhund or maybe a ring sport. They are my heart breed. 

However, if i was going to go with a "pointy ear" breed, I'd go with a DS and then a Mal. Both breeds are awesome. Couldn't get me to touch a GSD with a 10 foot pole though. I've yet to meet one (that's purebred) that I like even a little bit.


----------



## Harry Keely

Jody Butler said:


> toy poodles, I just dig the curly hair


Some how I call B.S.:roll: :lol::lol::lol:, this is really my favorite breed if yours is the toy poodle with curls

its the new and improve DS mix, its called the xoloitzcuintli ( just kidding )


----------



## Harry Keely

Bob Scott said:


> Patterdales for sure1 Lots og good ones out there if you know where to look but a good Irish would be much harder to find then a good GSD. Trust me, I've looked because the Irish was one I always admired. The lack of finding a good one was how I got my first Kerry Blue. Another fine Irish breed. I took a KBT to a national ranking in AKC OB 30 or so yrs ago.......but the grooming sucks! :lol:


See thats the nice thing about the irish, you use a plucking brush, you dont have to worry about grooming really. My father use to keep them around but its been awhile, he use to get them from a couple in the north east, I remeber him searching far and wide for them, when he finally found them, they were fearless and nasty, but good with us, and had balls of steel, actually had loads and loads of energy to boot like the mal:-D


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Well for me hands down, its the GSD--almost human like intelligence, loyalty, courage--every thing you need. For me its the ultimate dog to live with and train. I've owned two awesome bouviers and several Pembroke Welsh Corgis but the GSD is supreme. 

Terrasita


----------



## Christopher Jones

I really like my Dutchies, they tend to suit my personality and I dont mind the look of them.
Looks wise I still think its hard to beat an old DDR dark black sable like this
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=124929
or a nice looking cropped and docked Dobie.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

I have no favorite breed, just favorite traits. But enjoying some nice GSD's.

Next dog, shall be a KNPV dutchie.


----------



## David Ruby

I'll say Bulldogs as a generic umbrella term. I love American Bulldogs, and the nice APBT's I've met are great. I do not care about the looks so much as the personality, tenacity, and durability. I have also been around them enough to get how they think, so they kind of make sense to me and seem intuitive to work with. I think they are smart enough and versatile enough to do most anything, even if they are not winning III's and even if Jeff would call me a [email protected] over it.  They are just a fun, sturdy type of dog and probably the best fit for how I work & think.

I am also interested in Malinois and Dutch Shepherds, more the Belgian & Dutch type (although that is not a hard and fast rule). The more I have been around them, the more I can see how you people grow so fond of them. Their personalities and the way they tick (from what I have seen never having owned one) are growing on me, and I am enamored with how they could make ME a better handler. When the kids are older if there is still a nice club a/o trainer/decoy around I'd love to have a nice one for Ringsport or even just a nice athletic dog to have for training, advanced OB, etc. Still, I would only get a nice Mali or Dutchie bitch if I had something lined up to do with one.

Finally, Terriers. I met a Border Terrier one of the fairly local trainers had when checking out her Dutchies. I really, really liked him! If I ever just want what I think Bob is describing as a truck dog and pest deterrent, I could see getting a Border Terrier. I also think the Kerry Blues are a really intriguing breed. The personality and the way they work seems like either might be a dog that I would enjoy living with and learning from. So at some point I'd like to get a Border, KB, or even an APBT for that matter, to have for training, going out to just have fun, and maybe vermin control. A JRT or Patterdale or the like would probably be overkill for my purposes, although they are cool little dogs.

-Cheers


----------



## Harry Keely

Christopher Jones said:


> I really like my Dutchies, they tend to suit my personality and I dont mind the look of them.
> Looks wise I still think its hard to beat an old DDR dark black sable like this
> http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=124929
> or a nice looking cropped and docked Dobie.


Your right as far as looks go, I peronally like this boy the best, hes in PR, from what I hear from a friend hes real nice for a GSD. But still prefer the Mali / DS too. But when and if we get a GSD I will hold my breath, because I will be going after looks with the GSD, I aint gong to lie because primary will be pet because I will leave the work to the other.


----------



## rick smith

interesting Q .... if you train, breed or work with one breed, i'm sure it'll be your "favorite" 

i've had a lot of dogs over my life and i started going back and thinking which one i liked the best, breed wise
the samoyeds i grew up with as a little kid were both super dogs
the mutt i went to college with was a great dog too
in the navy had a really nice dobe when i was in Guam
had a ridgeback in the Phillipines i really liked
- oddly, i even really liked the dog i recently recommended be killed ... after a few weeks he came around and actually liked me, and i still feel sorry for him

...so as i went thru the list i finally decided for me it has nothing to do with the breed

my current dog, however is NOT rated as one of my best  ....only had it a couple years so maybe it'll grow on me yet 

so i'll go with a "me too" for Tiago's answer


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Harry Keely said:


> Your right as far as looks go, I peronally like this boy the best, hes in PR, from what I hear from a friend hes real nice for a GSD. But still prefer the Mali / DS too. But when and if we get a GSD I will hold my breath, because I will be going after looks with the GSD, I aint gong to lie because primary will be pet because I will leave the work to the other.


 
Makes me wonder what has disappointed you in GSDs . Could you please elaborate on what the GSD's were lacking vs the Malis and Dutchies? 


Regards


----------



## Harry Keely

Tiago Fontes said:


> Makes me wonder what has disappointed you in GSDs . Could you please elaborate on what the GSD's were lacking vs the Malis and Dutchies?
> 
> 
> Regards


Will do gladly, speed - agility - shedding ( sons got bad issues to heavy coats that means heavy dander, one of the reasons we dont even own one right now for at least a house dog, still hasnt grown out of the allergy at almost 6 years old ) - drive levels - mature faster - for me easy easier to train. Plus very very hard to find that one thats comparable to a dutch dog, I'm sure if I was willing to put real thought into it I could come up with more reasons if I actually want to spend the time too. Oh length of workability in hot temps, drive levels will get it through it where the GSD I have seen just says the hell with it and shuts down and says basically I aint doing that. Oh lets not forgot the chance of bad hips and elbow ratios vs the mals ratios. Problem is the breed has become way way over bred, just look at the number of litters vs the mal number of litters a year.

Not knocking the GSD, its just way behind the times and way way to hard to find that one that would even closely satisfy me. ( I have seen one over the last year well two, one being Rick Burgos GSD ( female ) and the other Stewart's dog in Augusta ( wayne dodge dog x Jack Rayls dog also a female ). I see a good bit yearly that are working from sport to police - the mal / DS just excels. GSD to me like many others that are looking for that over the top dog has become obsolete and to far and few in between for the GSD, its more a headache to find one that to me than its worth as a breed.


----------



## Tiago Fontes

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Harry Keely

Tiago Fontes said:


> Thanks for the explanation.


No problemo Tiago, its kinda like this in funny terms, if I offer you a ferrari for a lower price then a camaro which one are you going to go with, both in mint condition, its a no brainer right, right.

Just for the record its not that I am against them, I do like them and like isaid it would please my wife who has grown up with them all her life to own one again, but it might not happen do to my son, but if it does I will be going for a twin of the dog I posted, or won't have one, although I say that now, maybe my mind will change within time.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

Harry, I don't know where "all over right now" is situated but I have seen a good number of GSDs over here in Switzerland and Germany that can hold their own with the Malinois. I have trained with both breeds.

The Malinois or DS might have the lead at the moment and it will certainly take a few years before Helmut Raiser's Club can show the type of dog that is able to compete with them takes place but even in the SV, there are breeders who are interested in breeding that type of GSD. There are some very good breeders around who don't just turn out dogs for the dough. 

I am not biased, I like the Malinois and the DS.

The videos I have seen of the DMC Körung and RSV 2000 Körung do not show the whole Körung in my opinion. One has to read the evaluation sheets and not forget that the Malinois, DS and GSD officials evaluating the dogs are experienced and intelligent persons capable of judging the dog even without the most extensive Körung.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Mals and dutchies, i like to see working line gsd's but the one we had drove me crazy with his talking, whining etc.
Still want a pitt/ am staff some day, not for working purposes but as pet.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

*If I could* I would have another Briard (Berger de Brie). 

However, the Briard Club is not particularly interested in Working Dog Briards otherwise they would invest in HD, Spinal problem, etc. etc. studies.

I had a fantastic Briard, lived to work, terrific temperament, neutral to other dogs, not interested in persons unknown to him. Not aggressive (maybe to a point which I regretted) but a thoroughly allround dog.


----------



## Denise Gatlin

Have had GSDs all my life but have to say that I am enjoying the Gertch (German X Dutch - thats what I call them anyway) shep pups I am training with right now. Stable temperament without the OCD tendencies the KNPV dame has. Biddable, very nice hunt/retrieve, abiliity to concentrate and focus. just enough edge on the fight side. 

For a personal family companion, I really like the little Aussie. Can and will do anything, very social, compact.


----------



## rick smith

if my preference was looks, there is no canine face to me that is more expressive than a german shepherd...color would not make much difference

if it was a personal pet/family dog i'd want it small and strong since it is so much more versatile, especially if you're like me and ride a bike and can't afford a side car or three wheeler for a big dog

as far as the pref for a gsd/mal/DS, i'm sure i could could find good working stock in all three breeds if i looked hard enuff, but i would still prefer a mal if only for the potential health advantage ... i hate dogs that don't die from old age and it seems like fewer and fewer gsd's fit into that category


----------



## Melissa Thom

Papillons... always. They make training so easy even if you don't intend to train that particular trick. 

Also... they have that cute thing figured out.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...073018865685_1251322075_2550265_5803520_n.jpg

As far as a working dog breed I really want to like dobermans - really - really want to like dobermans but I'm not sure I'll be able to find one that I feel will be healthy enough and temperamentally right to work with when the time comes.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

I'm rather enjoying my mix of my two favorite breeds of Siberian husky (my first love) and Malinois. Wish she was a touch drivier, but she's not bad. And man, is she gorgeous. :-D The breed that is like me most in personality is the Rottweiler. I miss having one around.


----------



## Alison Grubb

It's Bulldogs for me - American Bulldogs, Pit Bulls, and crosses between the different Bulldog breeds/types. I enjoy everything about them from their working ability and versatility to their clownish personalities. I like the way their brains work and training them is always fun. For my personal dogs, I am looking for those that can work and compete and who will do the job off of the training field. I like having dogs that can hang out in my house or sit in my truck or go to bonfires, etc. When push comes to shove, it is the _balance_ that I have found in Bulldogs that I appreciate the most.

I would like to own and work a GSD in the future though. I'm not a huge fan of having Malis for my personal dogs, despite liking them for work and I think the GSD would be more suited to me.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Jerry Lyda said:


> I do like the dutchies but I can't say that in my loud voice.
> 
> Go to my web site and on the home page there's a video. It starts off with OB but the last dog is my female GSD Reba.


Jerry I know your a GSD guy for the most part and do work some of the dutch dogs. What do you find is the biggest difference between them in so far as a person could say about an entire breed?


----------



## Jerry Lyda

Brian this is going to sound like a cop out.100 or even a 1000 dogs can't represent an entire breed. Nor can we judge mankind by all the different nationality's. We can only judge them by only a few that most of us see, at the most. If we see 100 dutchies that didn't meet our personal standards, that can't mean they are all bad. There good ones in all breeds and some good ones that are mixed breeds. We all have breeds that we like more than others. That is because of a learned behavior on our part. We can even just like them because of their looks.

For me, I like the GSD. That's because it's my breed of choice. I like the dutchie over the mali only because of color. I love a dark colored dog. You that know me know why. It's just preference. I like the way a GSD works because he seems to think about what is going on. A Dutchie thinks about it and does it anyway and a Mal just don't think enough. ( Just Kiddin , sort of ) 

I also have Bostons at home and they are tough. All 4 have been trained to detect odor. One on explosives , two on narcotics and the other one is being trained to detect (?) I can't tell right now because it is so new. 

I sounded like a politician and never said anything that really answered what you asked. But it's all good.


----------



## Harry Keely

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Mals and dutchies, i like to see working line gsd's but the one we had drove me crazy with his talking, whining etc.
> Still want a pitt/ am staff some day, not for working purposes but as pet.


Work out and cut a deal with Kristin T. ;-)


----------



## Harry Keely

Gillian Schuler said:


> Harry, I don't know where "all over right now" is situated but I have seen a good number of GSDs over here in Switzerland and Germany that can hold their own with the Malinois. I have trained with both breeds.
> 
> The Malinois or DS might have the lead at the moment and it will certainly take a few years before Helmut Raiser's Club can show the type of dog that is able to compete with them takes place but even in the SV, there are breeders who are interested in breeding that type of GSD. There are some very good breeders around who don't just turn out dogs for the dough.
> 
> I am not biased, I like the Malinois and the DS.
> 
> The videos I have seen of the DMC Körung and RSV 2000 Körung do not show the whole Körung in my opinion. One has to read the evaluation sheets and not forget that the Malinois, DS and GSD officials evaluating the dogs are experienced and intelligent persons capable of judging the dog even without the most extensive Körung.


Well hopely your right, I wouldnt mind and am not against the GSD being worth a dam against the mal / ds. I hope they do bring the breed back to its feet and make something of it again as it was meant to be and was a long long time ago supposedly.


----------



## Mike Ivancevic

Tiago Fontes said:


> I have no favorite breed, just favorite traits.



Yes, this is what I was going to say. I don't care much for breeds anymore, but about the individual dog and what it shows me. I like a physically large strong dog. Mentally, I want a dog who is focused on me when its time to be, work like a bastard when its time, and chill the hell out the rest. I like a dog I can trust not to injure or react to non threatening people, a dog who has a good heart, but will do what is necessary when he/she needs to step up. I am admittedly a molosser guy, having had AB's, APBT, Bandog and keeping a CO for a year, but I also owned a GSD and a Collie when I was younger, and I just picked up a Dutchie(who when i saw him 6 months ago showed me what I like in a dog, and then he became available so I jumped on it). I love seeing odd ball breeds doing work, like EB's and EBT's, because they are always shunned as useless show dogs, when in reality some real hellions still do exist. 

Mike


----------



## Bob Scott

Harry Keely said:


> See thats the nice thing about the irish, you use a plucking brush, you dont have to worry about grooming really. My father use to keep them around but its been awhile, he use to get them from a couple in the north east, I remeber him searching far and wide for them, when he finally found them, they were fearless and nasty, but good with us, and had balls of steel, actually had loads and loads of energy to boot like the mal:-D


No plucking/stripping on the Kerry. The have a soft single coat like a Poodles. Everything but the face and rear is sculpted with a scissors. You can clipper them but I loved the show trim and groomed both my Kerrys with scisssors till the day they died . It really sucked when I hunted birds with one of them. That involved a TON of brushing after a day in the field. 
All my other terriers, with the exception of the White Bull, I plucked/stripped by hand. No stripping knife or brush. I had some mighty fine callouses on both index fingers and thumbs to show for it. 
In the 12-15 yrs I was in the breed ring with terriers I may have seen 2-3 Irish. Even the big Montgomery Pa all terrier Specialty(2000 terriers) they were rare. Never saw one in the hunt field. Way to big for den work. It would still be a breed I'd look at but they are either all show or pet only.


----------



## Carolyn Herle

I have not had the time or space to own multiple breeds and dogs of my youth were a mixed bag of rough collie/german shepherd crosses.
My favorite breed is the working Bouvier des Flandres-the old fashioned KNPV ones.
It is their strength, tenacity, agility, and wanting to do their own version of exercises that make them a challenge to train. They are serious dogs on the field and in life but loving with family and have a silly side. They are aloof, and do not seek affection from strangers even as pups.
Few people have seen this type of Bouvier and it is not the hairy carpet that graces the show ring.
A good one is hard to find but they still exist and are incredible working dogs.

Carolyn



Harry Keely said:


> Whats folks preference of breed and why? Mine of course is a mali - one currently ( and or ) dutchie, for obvious reasons, such as speed, stamina, drive, faster maturing, build, coat ( shedding, length, dander ), I also honestly find them easier to train but sometimes stubborn if that makes sense, really dont know how to put it any other way. I also prefer this in pups as well for some of the very same reasons. I have owned GSD and I wouldnt mind having one, but more so as a dust collector or if I was going to do Schutzhund - thats about it, well maybe single purpose as far as bomb gos too, defently mal for sure with narc. I also would prefer a gsd x mal before owning a GSD, have owned three - one currently now and all are more mal than gsd as far as behaviors go, at least the ones I have owned. Whoever says mals and dutchies cant make family dogs as well which I know some GSD will try to argue cant have the best of both worlds hasnt owned enough or any for that comment meaning mali.
> 
> Whos up to bat next huh, come on folks your all entitled to your breed of choice, dont sit back and wait for others to comment, just jump right in the water is warm and the sharks are out to lunch, well maybe they are LOL ? :smile:


----------



## Martine Loots

For me it's the malinois hands down. Have had GSD, Bouviers but nothing compares to a good malinois.
With "malinois" I mean the real belgian NVBK type because that's the "real" mali to me. Powerful, stocky, clear in the head, calm and brave.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Jerry Lyda said:


> Brian this is going to sound like a cop out.100 or even a 1000 dogs can't represent an entire breed. Nor can we judge mankind by all the different nationality's. We can only judge them by only a few that most of us see, at the most. If we see 100 dutchies that didn't meet our personal standards, that can't mean they are all bad. There good ones in all breeds and some good ones that are mixed breeds. We all have breeds that we like more than others. That is because of a learned behavior on our part. We can even just like them because of their looks.
> 
> For me, I like the GSD. That's because it's my breed of choice. I like the dutchie over the mali only because of color. I love a dark colored dog. You that know me know why. It's just preference. I like the way a GSD works because he seems to think about what is going on. A Dutchie thinks about it and does it anyway and a Mal just don't think enough. ( Just Kiddin , sort of )
> 
> I also have Bostons at home and they are tough. All 4 have been trained to detect odor. One on explosives , two on narcotics and the other one is being trained to detect (?) I can't tell right now because it is so new.
> 
> I sounded like a politician and never said anything that really answered what you asked. But it's all good.


I'll vote for ya!! LOL hell you dont even have to pay me or send a bus to pick me up WOOHOO ...


----------



## kendell jones

I adore my malinois - the two we have are totally different, but each of them has attributes i really enjoy. Even the three pits we have are all really different, but they have the same sweet temperament and they're easy going, good in the house and laid back when they need to be. Out of all of them though, I've yet to find a dog I'm attached to as much as Gadda (malinois) - but that could be because her temperament really reminds me of that of a pit bull, but she's got the athletic ability of a mal. Can't beat that combo in my book.

I guess it comes down to a three-way tie...malinois, pit bulls and bull terriers. For everyone who has ever met the Moops...hands down, coolest little dumb dog ever.


----------



## Zakia Days

My first dog ever when I was a child was April, a GSD. My father purchased her for home protection as at the time there were a rash of home invasions and burglaries. She was born 15/MAR/1976 and was from old school German lines. I kept her birth certificate, but a few years ago one of my family members decided to go into my childhood safe and remove it. Great dog. Great w/ children and protection trained w/ a few real bites under her belt. Never met another like her. 

Presently, my APBT is my "homie." She's my pet and demo dog. She is a wonderful all around dog. I love her very much. 

My malinois are my workers. Two from very different lines (or maybe not so different in the pedigrees), both bad-ass!!!! I love their personalities, endurance and athleticism. I am still learning soo much about the breed and the lineage and what it takes to train effectively. I'm looking forward to obtaining some working titles and enjoying their company. Cool dogs. They can hang and relax w/ me also. One is very clear headed, the other needs a little assistance, but can be coherced. Definitely the ferrari of working dogs.


----------



## catherine hardigan

I've never owned one, but a good handsome foxhound is tough to beat. There are few things as fun as galloping after a pack of them on a crisp, frosty day.


----------



## lynn oliver

Doberman,quirky,almost human,funny,handsome,loyal,love their family ,just my favourite but too many health issues to own any more.


----------



## leslie cassian

I was channel flipping one night and ended up watching what must have been highlights of a Ring trial. Scrawny little shepherds, but crazy intense and I knew I wanted one. Twenty or so years later, I got one. 

I like the utilitarian, no-frills basic pointy dog look of them. What I love about my boy is his relentless enthusiasm, his recklessness, his willingness to try whatever I ask of him, while still being funny, sweet, affectionate and a total high-maintenance drama queen. He is also annoying as anything, drives me crazy, but has opened doors and taken me on a really interesting and fun dog training journey. At times, I think it would be nice to have a 'normal' dog again, but then I also think that would be boring. 

I can watch a nice GSD on a video and appreciate it, but there is something about mals that tweaks me and makes my heart skip a beat when I see a nice one.


----------



## Steve Burger

I like Dobermann's but unfortunately a good Dobermann is damn difficult to find. I feel fortunate to be working a pretty good little bitch. A non-wackjob Dobermann person can be almost as difficult to find, LOL! The biggest issue is like Lynn stated that the health problems are extensive. If I were to leave the breed it would likely be the reason. 

It's strange for me to hear people say that good GSD's are hard to find. IMO the GSD's at my club are almost without exception really extraordinary dogs. The latest dog Gabi Hoffman is working is the hardest hitting dog I have ever seen in my life. Really amazing.


----------



## tracey schneider

I love the bullbreeds but ultimately a good american bulldog... why? mostly because no matter what we are doing they make me smile.

I love the snuggle factor to the cant control themselves shivering drive.... the range of extremes makes them a great working partner AND pet.

I love their looks and I LOVE their personality.

I also love that they are always overlooked, last dog on the totem pole, so you have an off day... no one notices, have a GREAT day... you change minds, perspectives, and it just feels great.

t


----------



## Tracey Hughes

I have owned/trained many different breeds, so for me the most important thing is a solid, all around, good dog both on and off the field. I love the challenge of training something different all the time. 

Overall, my favorites have been the APBTs and recently the American Bulldogs but I loved my Mals and GSDs too. I believe the bullbreeds are best suited to me overall. I love their character, so goofy and sweet with the owners, but have a real serious side to them when pushed and a good one can work pretty much on par with the Shepherd breeds.

@ Steve, I agree about the German Shepherds. Tons and tons of good GSDs out there. I think many times they are lacking the proper training to really bring out their best traits.

Gabi’s dog is going to blow some minds when she gets out there trialling with him. He is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

All breeds are what WE make them through training. They all , with good traing , could be any of us favorite breed. There are underlying reasons why we each like a particular breed. I would say without any doubt that IF there was but one breed we would all like it. We all have diffrerent tastes and depending on what dog we either first saw work or the first dog we worked, would have a huge influence on the dog breed we either liked or didn't want any part of. It's all preception at first and then it ends up with the breed that we trained and trained well enough to make us proud. Then that dog becomes our favorite breed.


----------



## rick smith

Tracey ... i can really understand what you say about looks...personally i think the boxer type look is butt ugly and never cared for them even tho i think a lot of those breeds have GREAT unique temperaments, especially the pits
- but to put it in context, i always thought bull terriers were some of the ugliest  never even cared for em when i watched the little rascals.... but last summer i boarded one for a couple months for training......now i LUV that face and it made me understand how people can love a dog that has zero attraction for me in the looks department 
....beauty is definitely in the eyes of the beholder !!


----------



## David Ruby

Jerry Lyda said:


> All breeds are what WE make them through training. They all , with good traing , could be any of us favorite breed. There are underlying reasons why we each like a particular breed. I would say without any doubt that IF there was but one breed we would all like it.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> It's all preception at first and then it ends up with the breed that we trained and trained well enough to make us proud. Then that dog becomes our favorite breed.


To an extent, I agree. If only given one option, we would probably all adapt to it and love it. I also think that while there are variances and individuals that make virtually any breed potentially a favorite, there are also certain ones that are a more natural fit. That is probably simply a matter of people with different tendencies breeding toward certain types or traits. From there people probably gravitate to whatever best matches their needs or preferences.



rick smith said:


> Tracey ... i can really understand what you say about looks...personally i think the boxer type look is butt ugly and never cared for them even tho i think a lot of those breeds have GREAT unique temperaments, especially the pits
> - but to put it in context, i always thought bull terriers were some of the ugliest  never even cared for em when i watched the little rascals....


Blasphemer!

FWIW, I never cared all that much for German Shepherds. I like the non-typey APBTs because they seem more functional than created for a certain look. I think that's why I grew to like the Malinois and Dutch Shepherds; they just seemed perfectly fit for the tasks at hand. Granted, you could screw it up and breed for a certain look, and if I owned a German Shepherd I would probably love it after a while. I just grow to like whatever works, be it a car, dog, gun (just not Glocks, sorry), etc. As long as it is form following function, I am generally going to like it.

Still, a nicely built and not overdone working Bull & Terrier or Bulldog is beautiful.

-Cheers


----------



## rick smith

forgot to mention that bully nailed me a few times when i first got it and gave me just as much hurt as i've ever felt by MUCH bigger dogs (((((
.....it HAD some "grip" !!
...at that point he still wasn't in the "cute" category


----------



## rick smith

"also" forgot to mention i used massage the guy when i first got him cause he always seemed so tense when we were going thru our "bonding"phase ;-(
.... used to say "come on buddy chill out, it aint that bad", yada yada....
--- took me about a month to realize it wasn't tension ... that guy was built like a granite shithouse // lol //


----------



## Tiago Fontes

I have seen some REALLY nice bull terriers from South African lines... This blood was actually used in the reconstruction of some presa canario bloodlines. 

If someone was looking for a solid family dog to protect, these dogs would get the job done.


----------



## maggie fraser

My favourite breed is a toss up between the gsd and jrt, had a few of each of these breeds. I am just adjusting to having only one dog a gsd, after more years than I care to remember. I love how jrt's aren't afraid of anything much bigger than themselves, or how they may bounce up to face height to see what's going on. Their fixation when they know something is in the ground (or behind the skirting) and have to be forcibly removed, the sheer speed at which they despatch vermin....their commitment in getting to something in the ground, or quite simply, their commitment to anything they do. Not to forget, the sheer joy and enthusiasm they exhibit whilst doing most it all. The fun little tough guy with the big heart! I can't quite decide between the two breeds yet, I like having one of each, the gsd I love for the reasons already mentioned in here.


----------



## tracey schneider

rick smith said:


> "also" forgot to mention i used massage the guy when i first got him cause he always seemed so tense when we were going thru our "bonding"phase ;-(
> .... used to say "come on buddy chill out, it aint that bad", yada yada....
> --- took me about a month to realize it wasn't tension ... that guy was built like a granite shithouse // lol //


 like zis....


----------



## tracey schneider

or zis...










which turns into this...









and zis...


----------



## tracey schneider

Also I like how quiet the bullbreeds are... and how "nondramatic" they are... cant stand noisy dogs and drama queens... otherwise I tend to flock to the less popular unique breeds.


----------



## Lynda Myers

tracey delin said:


> I love the bullbreeds but ultimately a good american bulldog... why? mostly because no matter what we are doing they make me smile.
> 
> I love the snuggle factor to the cant control themselves shivering drive.... the range of extremes makes them a great working partner AND pet.
> 
> I love their looks and I LOVE their personality.
> 
> I also love that they are always overlooked, last dog on the totem pole, so you have an off day... no one notices, have a GREAT day... you change minds, perspectives, and it just feels great.
> 
> t


Ditto...I gotta have a dog that makes me laugh! If their busy, hyper all the better!


----------



## maggie fraser

Okay Okay that'll do with the bulldog appreciation society. :smile: Great pics!


----------



## Judith Bourne

Dobermans hands down. Searched 5 years to find the perfect breeding and darn it the bitch has been unable to conceive  back to the drawingboard. 
That said I am currently training a little showline bitch GSD that I am falling in love with. Bites like a machine! Hard fast and full. She is my favorite dog in for training in the last 10 years! She is going to be such a blast to title!


----------



## Jeff Wright

"My favorite breed is the working Bouvier des Flandres-the old fashioned KNPV ones.
It is their strength, tenacity, agility, and wanting to do their own version of exercises that make them a challenge to train. They are serious dogs on the field and in life but loving with family and have a silly side. They are aloof, and do not seek affection from strangers even as pups.
Few people have seen this type of Bouvier and it is not the hairy carpet that graces the show ring.
A good one is hard to find but they still exist and are incredible working dogs."

Amen Carolyn
It sums up their essential attributes.
I had a few ,one special one and wish I could find one more good one before I take the big dirtnap.
I did see the best young one in nearly 20 years this weekend.
She was out of your last breeding and will be a monster in the hands of her world class trainer.
She is special and I do not say that lightly after >20 years of following them.


----------



## tracey schneider

maggie fraser said:


> Okay Okay that'll do with the bulldog appreciation society. :smile: Great pics!


lol


----------



## Carolyn Herle

Thanks Jeff for your appreciation of that young dog. Since so few high calibre trainers work with the Bouvier, it will be very interesting (and exciting) for me to watch this dogs progress.

Carolyn



Jeff Wright said:


> "My favorite breed is the working Bouvier des Flandres-the old fashioned KNPV ones.
> It is their strength, tenacity, agility, and wanting to do their own version of exercises that make them a challenge to train. They are serious dogs on the field and in life but loving with family and have a silly side. They are aloof, and do not seek affection from strangers even as pups.
> Few people have seen this type of Bouvier and it is not the hairy carpet that graces the show ring.
> A good one is hard to find but they still exist and are incredible working dogs."
> 
> Amen Carolyn
> It sums up their essential attributes.
> I had a few ,one special one and wish I could find one more good one before I take the big dirtnap.
> I did see the best young one in nearly 20 years this weekend.
> She was out of your last breeding and will be a monster in the hands of her world class trainer.
> She is special and I do not say that lightly after >20 years of following them.


----------



## Taryna Mitchell

I'm also a member of the bulldog appreciation society (with pics to prove it - lol). Admitedly, though, it's the only breed I've worked. But like others, I like how well rounded and versatile they are and the fact that they eagerly try nearly anything you ask of them. Besides that, they're fun dogs to be around. I love a cuddly couch potato at home that will fire up when it's time to work, and then immediately be able to chill out with my 3 year old son when they step off the field.

If I didn't live in the south and had the means and time to have a pack of dogs, I think I would enjoy American Husky sled dogs. I wouldn't really care much about lineage, since I think they're largely mixes. I love the sound and excitement of a team of sled dogs barking and howling when you start yelling 'ready ready ready...' and their obvious love for the work.



catherine hardigan said:


> I've never owned one, but a good handsome foxhound is tough to beat. There are few things as fun as galloping after a pack of them on a crisp, frosty day.


I love the foxhound too, but don't think I could ever own one myself. I don't think I have enough time or energy to keep one busy.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

David Frost said:


> I'm with Jerry. Just something about a good GSD.
> 
> DFrost


I agree - although I like the Malinois. - but the GSD will always be my breed among the sheperds.

I'm a sucker for "*G*ood *S*olid *D*ogs"


----------



## Sally Crunkleton

I can't take it anymore....I really just love all dogs, but my favorite breed is hands down the GSD. 

I have had them since I was a fetus, and no matter how well bred, or badly bred- not a single one has ever failed me no matter what I asked of them.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Huh I'll be darned, and I thought this was gonna be yet another mallies are so much better than GSD's affirmations /declaration statements by insecure mallie owners posing as a valid discussion topic thread.

GoodShit, Gill, like yr acrostic, I agree.


----------



## Leslie Patterson

I am very much a GSD person. Overall best breed.


----------



## Gillian Schuler

I wouldn't say it was the best breed but there are only a few breeds here in Europe that determine the health of the pup, i.e. insist on a HD/ED result, give advice on other genetical problems of the breed, etc.

i cannot subscribe to the random mating of breeds within each other. 

I would love to own another Briard but I seriously doubt their breed clubs competence in checking out their spinal problems, hip problems, etc.

The Briard I owned was fearless, neutral and terrific in dog sport, not exceptional but good. However, he had a torsion with 6 years from which he recovered amazingly well, only to succomb to a spinal problem.

Peple laugh at the IPO sport but at the least, it ensures that the breed has to fulfill certain criteria. It is shameful that we really only have Malinois and German Sheperds competing at the higher level and this due to their* relatively* strong breeding regulations.


----------



## Lee May

SA working Boerboel All the way. They too can do it all. Smart, fast, strong very eager to please but too can be head strong. But Loyal till the cows come home. Very protective to their family. Easy to care for, sturdy and Hardy for a big dog if you got the right stock. JMHO


----------



## David Ruby

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Huh I'll be darned, and I thought this was gonna be yet another mallies are so much better than GSD's affirmations /declaration statements by insecure mallie owners posing as a valid discussion topic thread.


That doesn't come across as inflammatory or anything.

-Cheers


----------



## Larry Krohn

Rottweiler, Mali, GSD, Dutchie, and APBT are as good as it gets. As far as just a good home protector and family dog the Cane Corso and Tosa Inu are a couple others that I love.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

David Ruby said:


> That doesn't come across as inflammatory or anything.
> 
> -Cheers



fact 1. a lot of threads gone up here about the end of the GSD as a working dog ie a sick, weak parody dog

fact 2. The threads are posed as informational 'discussion topics'.

fact 3. Its always a mal/ds breeder that starts them and the other mal/ds peeps fill bandwidth reinforcing each other and putting foreward how great mals are all the while.

Dont believe me? you cared enough to bring it up.

Apologies for the hijack, owed a response to David, he can start a new thread or pm me to discuss it further.


----------



## maggie fraser

David Ruby said:


> That doesn't come across as inflammatory or anything.
> 
> -Cheers


It's called fight drive !!


----------



## David Ruby

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Dont believe me? you cared enough to bring it up.
> 
> Apologies for the hijack, owed a response to David, he can start a new thread or pm me to discuss it further.


I don't even own a Dutchie or Mal, that just seemed too broad a brush. Not everybody with a Dutchie or Mal is on the WDF or the Web in general bashing German Shepherds. I know it gets beat to death here, but it was a bit too much of a generalization. Nothing personal, I just know a lot of Dutchie/Mal people who are cool with a good German Shep., Bulldog, Bouv, whatever. A good dog's a good dog and all that. I'm cool discussing it in PM's or elsewhere, there's just not really much more to discuss to be honest.



maggie fraser said:


> It's called fight drive !!




-Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Hey Peter - Why be defensive? I owned Dutchies, Rotts ans GSD's. I loved them all. If you want a healthy kick ass "killer" that might live for 15 years w/o health issues go Duthch or Mali.

You'll learn sooner or latter. It took me 40 years or so.:razz:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

I prefer to think i'm offering a response, not a defence.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Peter Cavallaro said:


> I prefer to think i'm offering a response, not a defence.


 
Just as long as its a forward response, you're good to go.


T


----------

